
Is Uber the Root of All Evil? - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/17/is-uber-the-root-of-all-evil/
======
blazespin
Must read! Jon Evans has mastered Cognitive Dissonance and about a very
important issue - the Gig Economy. That being said, there is an alternative. A
guaranteed income - and the gig economy highlights the need for it.

